# Old Kodak Stuff



## Stannie (Mar 28, 2004)

When i bought the suppies to start up my own darkroom i came across more of a bargain then i knew at the time. Off e-bay, i payed for a "everything a starting darkroom needs and more".Of course all of this stuff was second hand but still in good shape. Not only did i get enlargers, trays, timers, tons of sets of filters but i also got a whole bunch of old kodak stuff that suprised my high school photography teacher. Being an experienced photographer, he was shocked to see all the old kodak equiptment that i recieved in this bargain. The following is some of the stuff i found:





What am i asking for? These items are either stuff i don't know anything about, don't know how to use or just want to know what i should do with them since i'm not a collector. Any info on any of the items would be appreciated. Thanks guys and this forum is GREAT:!: [/img]


----------



## markc (Mar 28, 2004)

#1 is a developer tank for film.
#2 is a constrast filter used in the enlarger to set the contrast for variable contrast paper.
#3 is said paper.
#4, 5 &amp; 6 are a doomsday device parts. Run!
Er... I mean I don't know. I leave those for someone else.


----------



## markc (Mar 28, 2004)

Oops, I goofed on #2. It's a doo-hickey to help you determine contrast, not the filters themselves.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2004)

4 is an enlarging (exposure) meter.  It's sort of redundant and obsolete, I have one similar that just sits on a shelf.

5 are many lens (enlarging) parts, adapters, rings and I can also see an enlarging lens (complete)

6 is unknown to me...

Not much of a value on these babies, sorry to say.  But with the right Kodak memorabilia collector, who knows...


----------



## oriecat (Mar 28, 2004)

6 is a Projection Print Scale, which is a thing you put on the paper to help you determine the correct exposure.  It's like an alternative to doing test strips.  I haven't used one, but I just ordered one from Adorama last week...


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> 6 is a Projection Print Scale, which is a thing you put on the paper to help you determine the correct exposure.  It's like an alternative to doing test strips.  I haven't used one, but I just ordered one from Adorama last week...



Ahhh...  Thanks for the info!  Where's that coffee?...


----------

